# HP 6121tx or Lenovo Ideapad Y570 ?



## jigardotcom (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello Friends, 

I am looking to buy a laptop soon ( before diwali and on dashehra if i can help). 

My main needs are programming ( will contain video and image processing), and gaming ( not hardcore but like to play games like SC2, witcher, assassion's creed, need for speed series, GTA series, some MMORPG etc.)

I have two laptops lined up for me, one is HP 6121tx and the other is Lenovo Ideapad Y570(i7 version).

HP DV6 - 6121tx
i7-2630
4GB DDR3
640GB 5400rpm
1GB DDR5 ATI 6770
pros: better GPU, looks, total accidental coverage, 
cons: tends to heat up ( relatively to y570), no m-sata support.
Price: 53 - 55k ( Hyderabad)
OR

Lenovo
Y570 
Core™ i7-2630
4G ( 1*4GB) DDR3 1333 MHz
750G 9.5mm 5400rpm
N12P-GT1 GDDR5 1Gb Graphics ( GT555m)
pros: m-sata support, chiclet keyboard, known for build quality. runs cool
cons: weaker GPU, no accidental coverage, 
Price: 55-57k ( Hyderabad)

I dont have much idea about comparison of screen, speakers, webcam, touchpad.

please give me your comments about this, and which one is better buy. 

THanks, 
Jigar


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 2, 2011)

The lenovo doesnt have 555m. Its just a faster 550m. The 550m has 96 shaders while the 555m has 144. The 555m is as fast and sometimes faster than the 6770m but the 550m always stays behind the 6770m.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 2, 2011)

Ya prongs is right
it has 550m not 555m
if it had 555m than it would be worth considering


----------



## jigardotcom (Oct 3, 2011)

it is Gt555m but its DDR5 version, the one prasant talking abot it ddr3 version

NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

this version is falls somewhere in between gt550m and gt555 ddr3 version, 

my main concern is not gaming ( better card would be welcome though). the card in y570 will be able to run most of the games in high/medium settings at native resolution.

can anyone tell me about the other things like, ASS, comparison of build quality, screen etc. 

Thanks,


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2011)

jigardotcom said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am looking to buy a laptop soon ( before diwali and on dashehra if i can help).
> 
> ...



the dv6-6121tx is no more alive.. 


bt i just wanted to tell u wot lenovo is offering these days bcoz i was at a store for my frnd last evening
1. a mts cdma fone worth 1500-1800rs
2. a mts datacard
3. 2yrs extended warranty(worth 7500rs)+1year which is given free=3yrs warranty..bt only if u can get the bill dated 30th sep. this offer expires there after
4. it also has a inbuit chip which will give the location when it is stolen n connected to internet through sms..u need to talk to the service centre after its stolen n give the serial number
5. they r giving a genuine certificate which will  contain the serial number of all the parts..in case it gets replaced by service center guys then u can ask them..



if u can compromise with the looks then lenovo is a good option..


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 4, 2011)

^^
hey man lenovo doesn't have 555m, it has 550m(GDDR5 one)
check notebookcheck.net for more info


----------



## sachitgul (Oct 9, 2011)

found the successor to the dv6!!
i was expecting a blu ray drive and a Hd6850 but even this is nice!!


HP Notebook DV6-6165TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


and the new pdf for the lappie
*h20195.www2.hp.com/V2/GetPDF.aspx/c02847325.pdf


HP needs to have a better updated website ASAP!


----------

